# Excel File -for Cable Sizing Calculation



## فائق حمادي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

please See Attachment.​


----------



## Maher_Q (17 ديسمبر 2008)

والله كان لازمنا هيك برنامج نزلتو وانشالله يكون جيد 
وشكرا الك على كل الاحوال


----------



## oaf7 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=113172#ixzz1baPuOkZQ

المشاركة التي كتبتها قصيرة جداً. الرجاء إجعل رسالتك على الأقل 1 حقول


----------



## kimo_karam (6 نوفمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس صباح يوسف (23 يونيو 2012)

_*جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين *_


----------



## khalidutp (5 يوليو 2012)

شكككككراً جزيلاً


----------



## bamousa (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------

